# Image hosting... Who?



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Who do you use? It seems this forum is popular enough to have used more than my 10Gb per month bandwidth allowance on photobucket!
If anyone wants to view my images now, I'll need a new free hosting provider.
Cheers


----------



## Thorpy (Sep 15, 2013)

I use www.qoou.net easy and quick mate


----------



## straut (Aug 31, 2011)

just trying it









seems to work ok for me


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Is www.qoou.net any different to using the upload facility under each reply ?
Hoggy.


----------



## straut (Aug 31, 2011)

yeah just as easy
probably better as it keeps the size down till you click on it for full size


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

straut said:


> yeah just as easy
> probably better as it keeps the size down till you click on it for full size


Hi, no difference then.
Hoggy.


----------



## Thorpy (Sep 15, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Is http://www.qoou.net any different to using the upload facility under each reply ?
> Hoggy.


Not sure just always used it you can mass select files and it uploads pretty quick, plus never deletes your uploads.

Always been fine for me someone recommended it on an alternative car forum.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It's a pain with How Tos when the photos disappear because of random deletions or worse when an account becomes inactive or over budget. Using the forum upload safeguards things for the future but having your own account can be more manageable.I've been using ImageShack but you do get the odd rare random deletion but it's not bad. Easy with the forum upload for a few pictures though.


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

Garth said:


> Who do you use? It seems this forum is popular enough to have used more than my 10Gb per month bandwidth allowance on photobucket!
> If anyone wants to view my images now, I'll need a new free hosting provider.
> Cheers


Set up a second account using a different name and email address. Start hosting newer images there. That's what I did. I have over 50 albums on my original photo bucket with pics hosted for a variety of forums. If I'd have known they were going to start messing around with bandwidth, I'd have set up a couple of separate accounts for different purposes!


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

I favour uploading pics, as when they're here attached to a thread - they're here for good.

Nothing as annoying as trying to follow someone's install how-to when their pictures have disappeared (as I found when I installed my HG FMIC - some great write-ups on the Forum, but the pictures had gone :-x )


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks for the options everyone.

One thing I forgot to mention is that I want to upload from my android phone without having g to log in to a website. I have the photo bucket app and it's really easy to upload images straight from my phone gallery. I want something similar and multiple accounts would be a pain because of this.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Flickr does it for me, 1tb of space should last for ages

Sent from my Shoe using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

Not the space thats the issue, its the bandwidth used everytime someone loads one the pictures.

What the maximum picture size for forum hosted images? I think that's what initially caused me to start using photo bucket.
Many photos's are now taken using phones so a few kb of hosting space in the forum isn't enough if you don't know how to resize the images!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You can upload direct to the forum using Android. You might want to reduce the picture size to say 800x600 first though as otherwise it's a pain to upload especially if there are a good few pictures with today's silly camera resolutions.

Test:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

straut said:


> just trying it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow if you look very very carefully at that picture you can see an Audi TT in the background 

And I just upload to the site.


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

Nope......can't see it


----------



## Thorpy (Sep 15, 2013)

Garth said:


> Thanks for the options everyone.
> 
> One thing I forgot to mention is that I want to upload from my android phone without having g to log in to a website. I have the photo bucket app and it's really easy to upload images straight from my phone gallery. I want something similar and multiple accounts would be a pain because of this.


Www.qoou.net works on android and keeps quality. Dont work on my iPhone though due to apple not having flash  haha


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Flash - not one of Apple's core technologies :?


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

John-H said:


> Flash - not one of Apple's core technologies :?


Not really anyone's core tech anymore


----------

